# bronze corys wont spawn!



## coryman (Apr 11, 2005)

About a month and a half ago I bought 6 bronze corys and put them in a, divided in 3, 10 gallon aquarium. After a week I tried to spawn them (dropping the temp about 5 degrees), with no luck. Next week I tried again, nothing. But then 2 days after the 2nd attempt they laid about 20 eggs but they fungused and I lost them. Now (6 weeks later) I can't get them to spawn again. I have tried everything, even using actual rainwater, dimming lights, removing one of the dividers for more room in the tank, everything. Please give me detailed description on how to do this. Am I not dropping the temp enough? I would truly appreciate it. Thanks![tab:6a15a62e7e]


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.corycats.com/Spawning_log_19.htm


----------



## coryman (Apr 11, 2005)

Thank you so much!!! I used some natural rain water tonight and lowered the temp about 10 degrees. 
I'll wait the next two days.
Thanks again! It really helped!


----------



## coryman (Apr 11, 2005)

Any more info from anybody else would still help! Thanks!


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

Didn't check out the site, but here's what seems to trigger mine.

They eat very well on frozen blood worms, brine shrimp, shrimp pellets, algae wafers, etc. But mostly the blood worms and brine shrimp. Then I'll do about a 50% water change (55 gallon tank) and just use tap temperature, not adding any warm to it. This usually drops it a little, though not drastically (74 down to about 70 to 72). 

They seem to be fond of spawning in the morning, right about the time lights come on. It's on a timer so it's pretty predictable and they don't seem to mind an audience. It's very heavily planted and has floating plants on top so that the tank is not overly bright.

Oh, and these are bronze cories too, by the way.


----------



## coryman (Apr 11, 2005)

I got eggs!!!!!!! I put a teaspoon of methylene blue in the 10 gallon they were laid in.


----------

